

Auto-Forwarding Carousels and Accordions Annoy Users and Reduce Visibility - PKop
http://www.nngroup.com/articles/auto-forwarding/

======
davidroberts
I hate these things, even when they aren't ads. Typically, just as I'm getting
interested in the content of the first panel, it gets swiped away and replaced
with something else. As the article says:

 _It's just plain annoying for users to lose control of the user interface
when things move around of their own accord._

